# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Làm thế nào để sài webcam ngoài khi dùng laptop có sẵn webcam??

## kaka1q2

cho mình hỏi : mình đang dùng laptop có tích sẵn webcam thì làm thế nào để dùng webcam ngoài(webcam nối bằng đường usb ấy). vì khi mình mở webcam thì nó cài sẵn là webcam của laptop(mà webcam laptop xấu hoắc à[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

cho mình hỏi thêm: làm thế nào để chỉnh độ sáng , màu mè đối với webcam cài trong laptop nhỉ

thanks trước nhiều:boxing:

----------


## hyundaivt

bạn cắm wc khác vào, nó bắt dầu hận thiết bị , hiện lên dấu ? ở trong đvice manager ấy.cài đriver wc vào là xong

----------


## aduy1992

bạn dùng cứ cắm webcam ngoài vào laptop và cài driver bình thường .về nguyên lý nó sẽ nhận diện cả hai thiết bị ngoại vi .trong trường hợp bạn bật từ máy tính thì bạn có quyền sử dụng cái nào mà bạn thích 
nhưng khi chát ym thì sẽ hiện thị cái cài đặt mới trước .vì thế để cho tiện sử dụng và thuận tiện bạn nên disable một trong 2 cái nếu bạn ko muốn dùng nữa

có nhiều cách để ngưng một trong 2 cái như vào manage để khóa , hoặc remove bỏ driver của nó 

để chỉnh cho sáng bạn login vào ym bật web cam lên từ menu messenger của ym bạn chọn như hình vẽ ( hoặc nhấn ctrl +shift + p )



tiếp chọn cài đặt camera 



hộp thoại seting mở ra bạn hãy di chuyển các thanh trượt sao cho vừa mắt bạn sau đó nhấn ok để lưu thay đổi

----------


## chevroletsg

> tiếp chọn cài đặt camera


ở gần chỗ cài đặt camera có mục "nguồn camera". kick vào đó có thể chọn nguồn từ máy or ở ngoài.
thanks tuanthiem[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## ringhn9x

ban tuanthiem_vn2812 oi!
mình cũng như bạn khanhvlxd, nhưng khi vô ym, phần tùy chỉnh wcam, bị đen thui, không nhấp chuột vô được sao ma chỉnh đây.minh mua wcam colovis 1010,down driver trên mạng về cài rồi, mà bật wcam, laptop toàn chạy wcam của nó không ah! thế có tức không, mình đang loay hoay mãi, giúp mình với.cảm ơn bạn trước nha!

----------


## encomvn

hi bạn muốn chỉnh setting thì bạn phải bật webcam lên trước thì nút mới hiện lên để bạn ấn .chứ bạn chưa bật webcam thì nút nó sẽ mờ đi không nhấn được 

khóa webcam laptop nhé .
kích chuột phải biểu tượng mycomputor ngoài desktop chọn manage .hộp thoại manage mở ra chọn tiếp device manage .sau đó tìm đến webcam latop kích phải chuột chọn disable như hình đây :

----------


## ndk2303

chao ban
minh vua doc bai cua ban.minh khong hieu lam!!

----------

